# Разное > Курилка >  Лекция в музее Вадима Задорожного по Як-23УТИ

## Евгений

Приглашаем всех на лекцию. Самолет в теплом здании. Подробный осмотр самолета снаружи , кабин и отсеков со снятыми капотами.

----------

